# Trivia 1/18



## luckytrim (Jan 18, 2020)

trivia 1/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Actor Jack Nicholson was 37 years old when he learned that his  sister was
actually his mother.


1. Who Am I ??
Born on May 25, 1939 in Burnley, Lancashire, England, I was  knighted in
1990. I have played such distinguished roles as D.H. Lawrence  in 'Priest of
Love' (1981), and Richard III in the 1995 production of that  Shakespearean
play. But I have also played Magneto in both 'Xmen' (2000) and  'X2'(2003).
2. The Woodstock festival didn't actually take place in  Woodstock. Near what
city did it take place?
3. If a Symphony Orchestra had a Tabor, what section would it  be in ?
4. Vinson Massif is the highest point on which continent  ?
5. Six independent countries have territory north of the  Arctic Circle ; name five of
them, or all six for extra credit ...
6. Who is credited with being the creator of 'Star  Trek'?
Hint; It's not Strawberry)
7. On what date did the known Mayan Calendar end?
8. Name Buddy Ebsen's two TV Series in which he was the star  ....
(Bonus; There was another, where he played the uncle of the  Title 
Character,,,Name it ...)
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Singer Bobby Darin was 32 years old when he learned that his  sister was
actually his mother.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. I am Ian McKellen
2. Bethel, N.Y.
3. Percussion
4. Antarctica
5. the United States (Alaska), Canada, Norway, Sweden,  Finland, and Russia
6.  Gene Roddenberry
7.  December 21, 2012
8. 'The Beverley Hillbillies', 'Barnaby Jones'
('Matt Houston')

TRUTH !!
In 1968 the then-32-year-old Darin discovered the woman he’d  been calling
Sis all those years was actually his mother (and the woman he  thought was
his deceased mother was in fact his grandmother). Darin had  been
contemplating a career in politics, which prompted his  “sister” to come
clean about the circumstances of his birth.


----------

